# MAC Lipliner recs for these specific lipsticks



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 25, 2010)

I have these lipsticks - but not real sure what lipliners that go with them.. since i normally don't wear lipstick.. but i'm in a lipstick craze.. but i think they'd look better with lipliner but not sure what goes with what LOL.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Lipliners I already have: (but not sure what they go with lol)
Brick
Cranberry
Half-Red
Plum


I've been into nudey colors lately.. but here's my list of MAC lipsticks:
3N
Blankety
Equality
Faux
Fresh Moroccan 
Honey Love
Hug Me
Myself
Viva Glam Gaga
Viva Glam V
Way to Love

so i'd love to hear your lipliner reccs for the lipsticks i have...

and any lipstick reccomendations (im not sure what colors i can pull off with my NC30 skintone - i have very pigmented lips for reference)

thanks in advanced!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 25, 2010)

I would get Spice, Subculture and Beurre. They work with a lot of your lipsticks!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 25, 2010)

Another vote for subculture, i like oak lip liner a lot for nude brown lips!


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 25, 2010)

Summerfruit should work with quite a few of them too


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 25, 2010)

spice is a great one which looks like it would go with alot of your colours. can you get hold of naked liner from the too fabulous collection? that's just flesh coloured so to me is the ultimate lip liner!!


----------



## GlamBrunette (Apr 25, 2010)

My Faves~Spice goes really well with nudes, pinky nudes, and rosey shades. Summerfruit is beautiful with coral, peachy pinks, and apricots. Dervish for pinky mauves and baby pink. And I love Oak for nudes, beiges, and browns.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 25, 2010)

thanks for the suggestions everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what are some pinky/coral lipsticks (as i have real nudey colors mostly lol)

and i'd like to branch out and try other lip colors.. ;D


----------



## marlojean83 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ravishing is a gorgeous peachy coral color.  Ramblin' Rose is another good one.  Costa Chic is another good coraly color.  HTH


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you! Gonnna look and see of they have swatches of these colors in the swatch forum.


----------



## marlojean83 (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RandomnessWithK* 

 
_Thank you! Gonnna look and see of they have swatches of these colors in the swatch forum._

 
You're welcome!  Hope you find something you like! It's hard to get out of a neutral rut.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes it is! Because I normally just wear chapstick/lipgloss but want to venture out! I think if I start out with peachy/corals would be better than just going red! I honestly think I look ridiculous with red lipstick tho!


----------



## psychotums (Apr 28, 2010)

I use Subculture Lip Pencil with a lot of my pink/nude lipsticks.

For lipsticks, Shy Girl Cremesheen is a really pretty, soft peachy-coral, plus it's so smooth.


----------



## loriblu (May 9, 2010)

Which lipliners should I use with these lipsticks: angel, saint germain and pink nouveau? Any recs?


----------

